
Ask HN: Why do you vote on articles or comments? - ethbro
Didn&#x27;t find a previous question in search, and I&#x27;m curious about our culture.<p>What&#x27;s your personal rubric for voting on HN? Is there something you always do? Or try to avoid doing?
======
CyberFonic
Ok! one data point ...

I hardly ever vote on articles. But upvote good (in my opinion) HN questions
and answers. I never downvote anything - what is the point? Stuff that does
not garner interest or quality feedback quickly sinks off the top couple of
pages.

Over the years on HN I have learnt a great deal from other HNers and hope that
this continues. The only other site that I hold in similar esteem is
StackOverflow but that only for solving specific problems.

